# Destin Fishing in April



## Canuck (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi,

I live in Birmingham and was turned onto your board from one of the members of my board ( Alabama River Fishing).I'll be in Destin for the last week of April for some R&R and want to get out on the water for some salt water fishing. I've never been to Destin, so I don't know of any charter boats that have a good reputation. Can anyone recommend a good boat/captain for not too much money that would work well for a solo fisherman? Congrats on a great forum and thanks in advance for your help. 

Canuck


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Party Boats are what you are looking for. I don't know which ones to recommend, maybe some one else can help on specific boats. Swope and Destin Princess are fast Cats that go to the edge and seem tocatch fish. The Olin Marler Party Boats seems to stay pretty busy too. Good luck and enjoy Destin.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, Sweet Jody is a local favorite. Good Luck


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

There is also the possiblility of putting your name down for a walk on charter. They are a little more expensive but I have had great luck with them. Just go down to Harbor Walk and there will be a grease board with a list of wanted people. You just sign up and be on time the next day.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Last time I was on the docks the rideboards showing extra room on a big charter was $125 a person - that was the going price for most of them... The American Spirit has a GREAT crew - it's a party boat & they can get you on fish for sure...I think their price right now is $55 - 75.


----------



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Jody or New Florida Girl


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

destin princess, swoope, destiny are good, don't know about the others. I agree with everyone though, its worth spending the extra money to get on a boat with less people. Go down to the docks, or call a couple days before you want to go and let them know you want to be added on. Don't forget money for the deckhands, tip like you would at a restraunt (15% minimum) remember they are working off the clock until the boat leaves the dock and after the boat gets back to the dock. Rigging, bait prep, ice, service, cleaning fish, cleaning boat, taking care of tackle, is what your tipping for. Not just help while fishing.

I worked on the boats during summers whilein college, so if you would like to join on a smaller boat Private Message me and I'll let you know which ones are good and not so good (at least that used to be a couple years ago). There is a lot of good advice on here as well. If a lot of people are giving the same advice about a boat, its probably true.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, there are some really good inshore charters if redfish and troutare your thing.


----------

